# barley twists and the router crafter



## time & chime (Feb 1, 2009)

Am attempting to turn 4 barley twists using a router crafter for a Tall case clock.
Has anyone used this type of router to do this, how did you set up the the spirals, what kind of bit did you use??
Thanks for any help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi time & chime

What diam.is the stock ?, do you want 4 spirals total ,do you have some plunge Core Box Bits/Round Nose Bits ? 
or
Ovolo Bits 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=102542

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_core.html

here's part of it 

4 spirals ,,,, 4 into 24 = 6 so to say start with 6,then 12,18,24 on the index hub , would = 4 spirals
6 spirals ,,,, 6 into 24 = 4 so to say start with 4,then 8,12,16,18,24 on the index hub ,would = 6 spirals 
the odd one
3 spirals,,,,,3 into 24 = 8 so to say start with 8, then 16,24 on the index hub, would = 3 spirals 

b/4 you chuck up a router bit chuck up a pencil that you have ground down to 1/4" diam.use your battery power hand drill for that job, it must be true size and with a short and sharp point...then set the index and run the numbers to double check b/4 you run the bit down the stock...

see page 15 in the manual 


=========


time & chime said:


> Am attempting to turn 4 barley twists using a router crafter for a Tall case clock.
> Has anyone used this type of router to do this, how did you set up the the spirals, what kind of bit did you use??
> Thanks for any help


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi BJ.THANKS FOR THE POST ALTHOUGH IT IS OLD,LIKE ME,MY brain doesn't work too efficiently anymore,so I'm happy when I surf the forum and find hints and info,such a wealth of good info in here,I'm having a new workshop in the early spring so I'll have lots more room to make a mess,I read a lot of your posts,very informative,but the good part is you can save them or print them out if your mem.is not so good,thanks for all your posts, MAC.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome MAC and thanks for saying thanks..

===



MACswag said:


> Hi BJ.THANKS FOR THE POST ALTHOUGH IT IS OLD,LIKE ME,MY brain doesn't work too efficiently anymore,so I'm happy when I surf the forum and find hints and info,such a wealth of good info in here,I'm having a new workshop in the early spring so I'll have lots more room to make a mess,I read a lot of your posts,very informative,but the good part is you can save them or print them out if your mem.is not so good,thanks for all your posts, MAC.


----------

